# pkg only finds old versons of packages following upgrade



## sprock (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello,

Yesterday I updated a neglected 32-bit machine from 10.0-RELEASE to 10.2-RELEASE using freebsd-update(8).  I updated the ports tree using portsnap(8) and compiled and installed pkg(8), which is now at version 1.6.2.  When I try to upgrade packages I get this message:


```
pkg: http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/release/0//meta.txz: Not Found
```
and only quite old versions of packages are reported by pkg. For example,


```
pkg search emacs
pkg: http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/release/0//meta.txz: Not Found
apel-emacs21-10.8_9  A Portable Emacs Library for emacs21
...
```
On a machine I use daily and which is, therefore, updated regularly the versions of packages are much more up to date:


```
pkg search emacs
apel-emacs24-10.8_12  Portable Emacs Library
...
```

I suspect the problem relates to the upgrade from an obsolete version (10.0), but I don't know how to fix it.  I know I could compile ports but the machine is old and slow, so I prefer not to use that method except as a last resort.

I appreciate any help offered.

sprock


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 3, 2016)

What's in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf?

Should be this on FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE:

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.2/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 285830 2015-07-23 23:31:40Z gjb $
#
# To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
# create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
#
#   mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
#   echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
#

FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## sprock (Jan 3, 2016)

Same as you posted:

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.2/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 285830 2015-07-23 23:31:40Z gjb $
#
# To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
# create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
#
#  mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
#  echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
#

FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```
Thanks


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 4, 2016)

I would first try `pkg update -f` to force pkg(8) to fetch the latest repository metadata.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2016)

FreeBSD 10.2 uses quarterly packages, see the release notes:


> The default pkg(8) repository set in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf now defaults to the quarterly package set. To use the latest branch (as was the previous default), the comment at the top of /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf explains how to disable the default repository and specify an alternative repository. [r285830] (Sponsored by The FreeBSD Foundation)


----------



## sprock (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you SirDice and lijboiler: the combination of your advice solved the problem.  It was necessary to 'read between the lines' of the advice at the top of /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf which, if followed to the letter, and without other action, results in having no package repo defined.  Now I have a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf  like this:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```

Thanks again to all who helped.
sprock


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 11, 2016)

Instead of creating a new repository can I just edit /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf so that its 
	
	



```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
```
 instead of 
	
	



```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
```
 ?


----------



## kpa (Feb 11, 2016)

Create a new file /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf with these contents:


```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
}
```

This will override the URL setting to use the latest branch and you don't have to edit the /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf file that might be later modified by mergemaster(8) during a system update.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 11, 2016)

So what was the reason that FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE has changed from latest to quarterly? Security? Stability? Reduce some workload on a package maker server?  For a guy like me (using these machines in a home environment, willing to learn by fire at the scorn of his wife ) is there a reason (that will prove painful) why I should stay on quarterly and not change back to latest?


----------

